# Advice on board, bindings and boots.



## KingHove (Aug 20, 2014)

I am going to be doing a lot of snowboarding this winter with my family. I went one other time with my family about over 10 years ago. I know the size of the board and boots will be fine, but I am worried about the design, I'm looking for a good board for a reasonable price. I found this setup on amazon.com Please take a look and tell me if this would be a decent beginner/intermediate board, I am a quick learner so I dont want a total newbie board I am in good physical shape and I am 29.

Amazon.com : System DNR Men's Snowboard Package with Rome Libertine LNP Boots and Camp Seven Summit Bindings (157 cm Snowboard with Men's 11 Boots) : Sports & Outdoors

Just to state more info, I am 5'8"" 200lbs (I plan on losing a bunch of weight that i gained over summer) i should be approx. 160-180lbs by winter. And I wear a size 11 mens shoe and boot. From what i have read about choosing boards, I want something that will be useful in once I am an advanced rider but will be forgiving while I am still learning.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't really comment on this setup but the Amazon ad sure makes some big promises:

Here's the answer to your prayers
you'll be comfortable all day long
You might as well just wear them 24/7!
monstrous power and pop
Pound it hard in unruly situations
The features of this binding are a dream come true
This binding is everything you could dream of


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You don't want to just buy boots in your size. You need to try them on and find out what fits. Despite how well you think you might get in a short period, your experience will be lousy if you don't get the right boots. Your board is not going to be the sweetening factor in hire much fun you have. Plus what you want from a board will change as you get better. Demo boards instead of standard rentals a few times before making your purchase.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

KingHove said:


> I am going to be doing a lot of snowboarding this winter with my family. I went one other time with my family about over 10 years ago. I know the size of the board and boots will be fine, but I am worried about the design, I'm looking for a good board for a reasonable price. I found this setup on amazon.com Please take a look and tell me if this would be a decent beginner/intermediate board, I am a quick learner so I dont want a total newbie board I am in good physical shape and I am 29.
> 
> Amazon.com : System DNR Men's Snowboard Package with Rome Libertine LNP Boots and Camp Seven Summit Bindings (157 cm Snowboard with Men's 11 Boots) : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Just to state more info, I am 5'8"" 200lbs (I plan on losing a bunch of weight that i gained over summer) i should be approx. 160-180lbs by winter. And I wear a size 11 mens shoe and boot. From what i have read about choosing boards, I want something that will be useful in once I am an advanced rider but will be forgiving while I am still learning.



sold by wired sports, he is a member, why not give him a ring in his store
wiredsports.com


----------

